# Netherlands » Eerste Divisie Tips



## KingsOfOdds (Dec 20, 2013)

By "Iamyourrake_2", member of our handicapper team at Kings of Odds:

Soccer » Netherlands » Eerste Divisie » Almere City - Dordrecht
Bet type: 1X2
*Dordrecht 2.13*, at Pinnacle (20:00 CET)


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Dec 21, 2013)

KingsOfOdds said:


> By "Iamyourrake_2", member of our handicapper team at Kings of Odds:
> 
> Soccer » Netherlands » Eerste Divisie » Almere City - Dordrecht
> Bet type: 1X2
> *Dordrecht 2.13*, at Pinnacle (20:00 CET)



The result:

Almere City - Dordrech 0-2, *WINNER*


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 1, 2014)

Tip Released for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds,
By " *Svelgar* ", Tipster Team Member:

Soccer » Netherlands » Eerste Divisie » Achilles 29 - Emmen
Asian Handicap
*Emmen -0.75 1.85*, Bet365 (18:30)

_Good luck! _

---------------
Until 15:30 CET  there were released 16 premium tips
by 4 Team tipsters. The above tip is randomly chosen
from all the premium tips released for today.

There is a new "Special Status" tipster on our site, "G Sports".
He will be running exclusively through Kings of Odds
a Betting System with special rules and money management
technique. Full details through the link in his short intro
profile in our "Tipster Team" webpage.

----------------
_I am looking to complete our tipster team with 3-4 more
serious people, who are good in what they do - giving tips
which in the long run are making happy the followers'
betting bankrolls. 
Contact through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 21, 2014)

*Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds*

_Tip released by "*G Sports*", Special Status Tipster:_

Soccer » Netherlands » Eerste Divisie » Venlo - Excelsior
1% - Asian Handicap, at Pinnacle - *Venlo 0 -208* (20:00

Good luck!

This tip is one of the 8 tips for today of the "V2 System".

Here are G Sports' stats since joined Kings Of Odds:
Overall (After 20 Days):
106 Won - 44 Lost - 10 Pushed / Won 26.173% of bankroll
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details through our "Contact' webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 18, 2014)

*Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip by "*BetBrain*", Special StatusTipster:

Soccer » Netherlands » Eerste Divisie » Oss - Volendam
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Oss +0.25 1.90*, Pinnacle (20:00 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details_ _through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 25, 2014)

*Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip by " *BetBrain* ", Special StatusTipster:

Netherlands » Eerste Divisie » Almere City - Willem II 
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Willem II -0.75 2.03*, Pinnacle (20:00 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

Yesterday at Kings Of Odds: 
The BetBrain:

Soccer » Europe » Europa League » Sevilla - Valencia
65 u: Sevilla -1 2.21 = 2-0, Won 78.65 u

Soccer » Europe » Europa League » Benfica - Juventus
12 u: UNDER 2 2.04 = 2-1, Lost 12 u

1 unit = 0.1% of the bankroll
--------------- 

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 28, 2014)

*Update for Today (Monday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip by *Dimitrios Giotas*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Netherlands » Eerste Divisie » Sittard - Graafschap
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Sittard 0 1.99*, SBOBET (18:45 CET)

Write-up:

First leg of the Eerste Divisie promotion playoffs.

Fortuna Sittard comes to the match in good form having lost just twice of their last 16
games and having a record of 8-6-2 in 2014.They have gained a stability in their
performance in these last 4 months and they are traditionally strong at home.

Graafschap has had mixed results since the departure of two of their best players
(Jansen and Parzyszek) back in February.They have won 6 of the 14 games played since
then but struggled for consistency.

The two teams come into the playoffs in seemingly opposite situations and Fortuna
Sittard should prevail today.

Good luck!
--------------- ---------------

_Did you know?_

- All subscription memberships to the Tipster Team's tipsters
are fully guaranteed. Details on the "Membership" webpage.
- To see the tips/results for any day, go to the "Tipsters"
webpage and click on the "Day to Day Forum Stats" button.
- To see the tips/results for a certain tipster, go to the "Tipsters"
webpage and inside the respective tipster's profile click either
on the "Forum Stats" button or on the "Table View Stats" button. 
--------------- ---------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------

